# Some of my grandfathers old soda bottles



## Onetimegirl (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, I am new here!  After my grandfather passed away I received his bottle collection.  In the picture I will post, show just a few of the 50 something bottles.  Some of these brands I have never heard of before. I have a couple questions as a newbie.  I have read about Coke collectibles but where is a good place to learn about lesser known brands?  I am going to keep the bottles I remember him buying, but where do people sell vintage soda bottles?  Would ebay or etsy be the best place to sell them?
Thank you for any advice!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I do not collect such items but there is a soda forum here. There is some selling and trading here but any online auction site can be used. There are bottle shows / sales scattered across the country. These are a good way to get acquainted with the hobby. Jump in and get your feet wet but most of all have fun. That's the name of the game.         Jim


----------



## Onetimegirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Feb 21, 2016)

*greetings and welcome to the forum. a good way to determine value is to 
act as a buyer. go onto Ebay or one of the other auction sites and try to locate 
a few of your items that are for sale. see what the end of auction prices are. keep in mind that condition of the bottle and the pyro paint on 
 are of vital importance. it looks as though your items are mint. 

perhaps pack them away for your children?? 

good luck !!!

Jim *


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Feb 21, 2016)

As others mentioned you can check for your exact same bottle on ebay and that will give you a good idea.  I collect soda bottles and have around 130 or so.  If you have some you would like to sell you could send me a private message and we can discuss what you have and what you want for them.  I would like to see some more pics of what your grandfather had if you have the time to post them someday.  

MIKE


----------

